# Belt Light



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

This may be an easy question but I've always had the Moose CDI on my bike which is the same as the dynatek. It does away with all belt lights, rev. override, etc. Anyway, I washed the bike after riding and when I got done, I tried to start the bike and it wouldn't start. Found out that it was no spark and the Moose is fried. I went back to stock and it fired right up. Only problem is that the belt light is on but dim. It isn't flashing and I still have full power but it's on and won't go off with the reset. I checked the switch in the belt cover and tripped it and then cleared it and it still shows the belt light. Why?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I recently removed my moose module also,didn't have those problems at all ...however i did NOT notice any diff. at all when I removed it IDK if it had just kinda stopped working or what:thinking:


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, I have the tech manual and it says that the belt light comes on at 100 hours. I already knew that, but it doesn't say anything about it ever going off. For those of you that have a 05-07 brute with a stock ignition with over 100 hours, can you look at yours and tell me if your belt light is on but dim with no problems? I think it is working correctly but want to be sure.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

no. your light should not be on.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man you have water in a connector or a buss somewhere. Start under the seat and pull everything apart and blow all with air, re grease if necessary and work out from there. That is probably what fryed the Moose. And it will do the same to the OEM soon.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I tried all the easy things first and still nothing. I used a friend's bike and swapped the complete dash, the factory cdi, the single plug actuator control box, amd also blew out the big connector for the dash and the belt connectors. It's still on. I used my factory cdi and his. Same results. I'm going to try and clean out as many of these connectors as I can and see what happens. I figured with this heat that we have, any water in a connection would be dried out in this weeks time that it's been sitting. Anybody have any more suggestions? I hate electrical problems.....


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

just flipin the switch wont fix it try doin the reset with the black and gray connectors under the set


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I guess i could've worded that a little better....lol. I tripped the belt to make it flash. It flashed but instead of flashing bright and then going off...it flashed bright and then dim. It never went completely off like it should. I just wanted to see if it would flash. I then reset it with the grey connector and now it's back to dim with full power. Not sure where this problem is....


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Looked into this again last night for a while. When I flip the switch from 2wd to 4wd it goes off and on. I still can't figure this out. Any suggestions. I've unplugged or swapped mostly everything that I can think of that has to do with the 4wd or belt.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have seen this a lot on them when a Dynatek/Moose gets fried...not sure why though. If you are wanting another one let me know...I have a brand new one laying in the back room at work someone ordered last year and never picked up. Maybe I can discount about 30%-40% for you if Scott will let me.

just let me know so I can ask...lol Shipping will be FREE as well.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Sure, let me know. At the moment, this problem is with the stock CDI. I took out my Moose CDI and sent it back for repair but everybody knows how long that takes. Also, see what you can come up with on the belt light with the aftermarket ignitions if possible. This has got me stumped...about to let the dealer take a shot at it.

Also, if anyone has a main wiring harness for a 07 brute let me know. The 05-06 has the buss connectors and the 08-09 is fuel injection. I'm only interested in the 07. If it's at a good price, I'll give it a shot. I want to get this thing going.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I took out the entire wiring harness today and found a 07 harness. I'm going to ohm this thing out and tonight swap parts to a friend's bike to make sure it isn't a part shorted. If it's not, then I have a 07 harness lined up. I would rather pull and repair motors than to mess with electrical problems.....


----------



## Jaycob22 (May 4, 2009)

Man that was simple!! We looked high and low it was right in front of us the whole time....:bigeyes:


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol. I wish it was that easy. You didn't get the privelage of pulling that mother out. I AM glad we got it figured out. I talked to the dealership today. I've got a whole new harness coming under warranty. You can help put it back in when I get it. We'll have beer this time though....:bigok:


----------

